# still torn on what to buy....WSM or One Touch Kettle....



## bgaviator (May 28, 2013)

I am really wanting to make my new grill purchases sometime mid-summer, but I am still torn.  I want to smoke.....but I think I would also like to be able to just do quick grilling sessions if I need to.  I don't have the $ to get both a Weber Smokey Mountain and a One Touch Kettle, so my question ultimately is.....is it better to get the One Touch Kettle, and get something like the Smokenator or use fire bricks to be able to smoke, or is it better to get the WSM and use the grilling mods I've seen people do where you basically just set the cooking grate right on top of the charcoal ring in the bottom of the smoker?  I will normally be cooking for 6-7 people, and I honestly don't think I will do a ton of smoking just more due to time and cost restraints....for the most part we normally cook hamburgers/hot dogs and chicken.  Thanks!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 28, 2013)

Well, this is ultimately your choice, but it sounds to me like you would be happier with a Kettle right now.  Trust me, if you buy the WSM you will NEVER regret it.  You could always get the WSM and buy a Smokey Joe for the grilling. 

Or, think about this alternative...we have several members who have purchased the Weber Smokey Joe and converted it to a mini-WSM using a tamale pot and a few well placed cuts and holes.  If you  are not smoking you already have a grill right there!

Check out this thread.  You can do this for under $100!  Mini WSM.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## fwismoker (May 28, 2013)

I primarily use a drum and kettle so i can say with out a doubt get the kettle one touch.  For what you're describing  you  can't find a more versatile grill/smoker out there for the cost....or maybe at all.  I smoke all the time on the kettle but don't do the longer smokes on it but you could...chickens, turkeys etc... 

If you don't want to dish out the $ for a WSM then you should also consider building a drum or doing a kit like this , you can smoke and grill on it because you can lift the charcoal basket up to a grilling level also. 

https://www.bigpoppasmokers.com/store/bbq-accessories/big-poppa-s-engineered-drum-smoker-kit


----------



## kathrynn (May 28, 2013)

.....I love my Kettle....and use it a lot.  Want a WSM....but that is going to have to wait a while.  Get the Kettle...and you wont be sorry!

Kat


----------



## bgaviator (May 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  I think for the money, I am pretty set on the Kettle, and will think about getting the WSM at a later point.....but for how infrequent I would probably smoke, I think the Kettle might be the way to go for us!  I already have some fire bricks that I bought in anticipation of getting a Kettle and using the firebrick mod to smoke.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 28, 2013)

Hello.  Not sure how new you are but I have a 2nd and cheaper option think about.  One of the members just got his and seems really happy with it.  I have used these for years for grilling and smoking.  I have fed 6 adults brisket and potato from the #18 and the #22 is larger.  As you are not going to be using it for really large amounts, it is a cheaper option or you may be able to swing both.  Check out this thread.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141806/my-new-smoker-grill   And Nepas knows his stuff.  Here is the website: http://oldsmokey.com/Products/OSCG/oldsmokeycharcoal.html   Hope this helps.  Let us know what you decide.  Keep Smokin!


----------



## dumasbro2 (May 30, 2013)

I have indirect smoked/grilled on my 22 1/2" one touch gold for probably 5 years, works great. I have even done Boston butt and brisket although that can be a challenge. (That's why I ordered a 22 1/2 WSM, should have it by the weekend) Very versatile piece of equipment.

-Steve


----------



## den60 (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a WSM and a cheap gas grill. I am a much better cook with the WSM, and I don't think it is because the gas grill is cheap. I don't see why you cant take a WSM, remove the mid section and water pan, and use it just like a regular charcoal grill when that is what you need it to be.


----------



## bad santa (Jun 2, 2013)

I know several people that smoke real often on their Weber One Touch with no problems what so ever, They are using what is called the "snake method" laying the charcoal in a 3 or 4 layer deep semi circle along the outer edges of their grill and placing chunks of smoking wood intermittenly along the snake. Light one end with a few lit coals and it will take off and keep a constant lower temperature with the meat to be smoked in the middle. Just another way to do things on a grill as with the fire brick and foil set up.


----------

